# Mystery Mix..the guessing Game!



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I posted this in the wrong forum earlier. Here is my little mystery rescue Jack.

I adopted Jack from the humane society about 2 months. He is a hit with EVERYONE! I was told he was a rat terrier mix, but he looks far from that. He is currently 4 months and around 20 lbs. He was fluffy when we first got him, but he shed that hair off and now has a smooth coat. He was also a natural born fetcher and has webbed feet, so may have some lab in him? He also has a curly tail that loops around and lays on his back and has developed wrinkles on his face that let him show all of his emotions. He is VERY smart and learned to sit on the first day we got him. He's also quickly caught on to other commands. Jack is very alert to his surroundings - paying close attention to strangers outside (he doesn't want anyone to hurt his momma) and paper that is blown around by the fan inside.

His sister that was also at the humane society was black with brown on her face (around her eyes). The humane society thought maybe doberman mixed in..but I'm not sure about that either.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

no guesses?


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

We gad a similar looking mutt when I was growing up. I think she was a lab/terrier mix of some sort. If you're really that curious you can get the dog DNA tested for like $140.

PS--better be careful of that "protective" behavior.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

How would you suggest working on the protective behavior? Right now, I usually pull him away and keep walking, telling him no and quiet and turning his mouth to the side so he'll be quiet.

BTW, Colby is PRECIOUS! What kind?


----------

